# HAUNTED RADIO'S HALLOWEEN SHOW: haunts, songs, and the raven by vincent price!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating Halloween and wrapping up the haunt season with our annual mix of haunted attraction commercials, and then our Demonic DJ spins us around the 'Vortex' with not one, not two, but three classic horror songs. Then finally, the Freek returns with a brand new 'Retched Radio' with the classic tale of 'The Raven' as told by Vincent Price. All of this and more on the October 28 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-102815.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

